# advice for taking care of a hamster/ I got one



## meme (Dec 18, 2010)

re:


----------



## tortoise (Dec 18, 2010)

Nope - they need way better ventilation than a glass box!


----------



## meme (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, of course there will be a wire top on there. What type of cage would you suggest then?


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 18, 2010)

Pet stores have hamster cages by the multitudes. We used those ones that have the colorful tubing and the hamsters seemed to enjoy it, but they are difficult to clean.
At a pet store you can also find bedding, shavings works great and has a nice scent to cover the urine smell.
They need food and water at all times and they like exercise, you might look into a cage that has some toys or things to do. Ours used to love the wheel inside and would drive my daughter crazy, running on it all night. It must have been fun!


----------



## tortoise (Dec 18, 2010)

meme said:
			
		

> Well, of course there will be a wire top on there. What type of cage would you suggest then?


I'd do wire mesh top and sides, with a solid bottom.  The bottom should be at last 4' deep so you can get enough bedding in there.  I'd check on Craigslist to get a cheap used on or make one.


----------



## dbunni (Dec 18, 2010)

having bred dwarf hamsters for many years ... be careful of wire cages.  Yes they are great, but if the wires are too far apart the little buggers like to take walks!  they can flatten out and escape better than any other hamster!  And any hole ... no matter how small you think ... can be a route to freedom.

Please ... no glass jars ... while it may keep out the bugs, it keeps in the urine that will irritate their eyes.  Hamsters, like rabbits, spray.   if you really do the glass thing, please clean daily ... daily ... with wall scrubbings.

They are fun ... good luck with the new kids...


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Dec 19, 2010)

I always used Aspen bedding too. I had one guy who got sick on cedar and pine, and I learned that the oils in those shavings are tough on their respiratory systems. The recycled paper crumbly stuff is supposed to be good too. 

And they love to play with all sorts of things. But make sure nothing has strings that can unravel. Fabric is not really safe for them. They should have something made of a safe wood so they can chew to keep their teeth worn down, else teeth can overgrow and they can starve. 

Good luck and enjoy your new pet!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 19, 2010)

The russian dwarf hamsters don't seem to be nearly as prone to it as the others, but look VERY carefully for signs of wet tail in all of the habitats before you buy.  It has a very distinct smell also, so if you see ANY signs of diarrhea or nasty bacterial smell look somewhere else for your hamster regardless of how adorable and appealing they are.

Also, make sure to get some Benebac since transporting them to a new home can be stressful.

Good luck!


----------

